# New member says hello



## Shuto (Mar 9, 2007)

I've been lurking here for ~ two weeks now and I just decided to join.  I'm not sure how much I can contribute but I've really enjoyed reading the discussions that you all have.  Thanks for allowing me that opportunity.   

I have been practicing Taijutsu for about 9 months now and I really enjoy it.  In fact, I love it far more than I anticipated I would when I started.  I had been watching my son take Taijutsu for many years and he earned his black belt this last spring.  This inspired my wife to start and I quickly followed their example.  I had reservations about being physically capable of doing martial arts due to lower back and knee issues.  Just looking at someone doing Ichimonju was painful for me ;-).   Anyways, I figured I'd try it because I could use the physical exercise and it also seemed like a good thing to do with my family.  It has been successful in both regards.  In fact, my lower back feels ten years younger!  I find Taijutsu far more fun to do than to watch but doing it has led to an appreciation for watching it as well.  

I want to warn you that I'm a very poor speller.  I used to excuse it by saying that poor spelling was a mark of a creative mind (I read that somewhere).  My new excuse is that I use it to confuse the NSA.  Yes, I'm paranoid.  







I'm looking forward to spending some time together.


----------



## MJS (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome aboard and no more lurking ok?  lol


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome and Happy posting


----------



## Tames D (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello ... and welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT   :wavey:


----------



## gixxershane (Mar 9, 2007)

welcome to the board.. happy posting :drinkbeer


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  Enjoy your time with us.


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT!



> I want to warn you that I'm a very poor speller.


Sure you are! :boing2: Just like you're a poor writer! :wink1: 



> I'm looking forward to spending some time together.


 
Look forward to reading your posts. Got a feeling you'll have some quality insights to share.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 9, 2007)

Welocome and happy posting from another poor speller!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Drac (Mar 10, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Shuto (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Drac.  I assume you're referring to Cleveland Ohio.  I waS born and raised in that part of the Universe but I'm an expat now.  How's the weather?  ;-)


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Enjoy!


----------

